# Custom kernel build



## bloodhound (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey

Can someone tell me how can i view all the drivers that freebsd is using on my system? 

I want to reduce as much as possible the kernel since it is useless to keep all the scsi/raid/network/wireless adapters. 

So basically what i see with dmesg are all the drivers i need? Cause i don't want surprises like: adding a usb flash and the system won't recognize it


----------



## tangram (Jul 9, 2009)

This entry of the Handbook explains how to get an inventory of the machine's hardware: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/kernelconfig-devices.html.

Editing tips for the kernel configuration file can be found at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/kernelconfig-config.html.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2009)

Also have a look at /usr/src/sys/<arch>/conf/NOTES and /usr/src/sys/conf/NOTES. These files contain pretty much everything you could add.


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 10, 2009)

*dmesg* is your friend.
Here is my CONFIG:

```
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		CUSTOM

makeoptions     MODULES_OVERRIDE="acpi sound/sound sound/driver/ich ipfw pf"	

options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options		NTFS
#options		NTFS_ICONV
options		EXT2FS
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat [KEEP THIS!]
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options		COMPAT_LINUX
options		COMPAT_AOUT
options		LINSYSFS
options		LINPROCFS
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	ADAPTIVE_GIANT		# Giant mutex is adaptive.
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing

# CPU frequency control
device		cpufreq

# Bus support.
device		isa
device		pci

# Floppy drives
device		fdc

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
device		atapifd		# ATAPI floppy drives
device		atapicam

# SCSI peripherals
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse
device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer
device		vga		# VGA video card driver

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc
#device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets
options         SC_NORM_ATTR=(FG_GREEN|BG_BLACK)
options		SC_NORM_REV_ATTR=(FG_YELLOW|BG_GREEN)
options		SC_KERNEL_CONS_ATTR=(FG_RED|BG_BLACK)
options		SC_KERNEL_CONS_REV_ATTR=(FG_BLACK|BG_RED)
options		SC_PIXEL_MODE
options		VGA_WIDTH90
options		VESA
# Add suspend/resume support for the i8254.
device		pmtimer


# Serial (COM) ports
#device		sio		# 8250, 16[45]50 based serial ports

# Parallel port
device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
#device		lpt		# Printer
#device		plip		# TCP/IP over parallel
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device


# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device		miibus		# MII bus support
device		fxp		# Intel EtherExpress PRO/100B (82557, 82558)

# Pseudo devices.
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		pty		# Pseudo-ttys (telnet etc)
device		md		# Memory "disks"

# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
#device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		ums		# Mouse
```

To build a kernel on FreeBSD is not that hard. Doing it on NetBSD(!) is a real pain.
By the way, are you ready to believe that *FreeBSD* is easier to tune, maintain and use than many popular Linux distributions such as Debian, Mandriva, Fedora or Ubuntu?   

If you plan to rebuild your kernel just throw your *dmesg* output over here.


----------



## iic2 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'm not going to get carried-away with posting again but unless someone got better than a one liner, this is the max for a BABY_BSD on my AMD-64.  I'm sure I did not change more than a word or two when I first did it for my 7.2  -  386 -  P2 Dell laptop:  


```
# $FreeBSD: src/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC,v 1.526 2009/06/02 18:31:08 rwatson Exp $

cpu             HAMMER
ident           GENERIC_64

# To statically compile in device wiring instead of /boot/device.hints
#hints          "GENERIC.hints"         # Default places to look for devices.

# Use the following to compile in values accessible to the kernel
# through getenv() (or kenv(1) in userland). The format of the file
# is 'variable=value', see kenv(1)
#
# env           "GENERIC.env"



# options       TCP_CROP_SYNFIN      # Breaks- reponding to SYN & FIN flag
# options       TCP_RESTRICT_RST     # Limits # of RST TCP packet.  Slow
                                     # down port scan and Protect from D-O-S
options         IPSTEALTH            # Routing: Hide itself from traceroutes
options         ACCEPT_FILTER_DATA   # Give Apaches child when ready.. it
options         ACCEPT_FILTER_HTTP   # speed up processing on busy webserver
# options       ICMP_BANDLIM         # Limit # err.  Protect from ICMP D-O-S
                                     # could now be default behavior.
options         DUMMYNET             # ipfw bandwidth limiting and queuing.
                                     # simulate packet loss/delay on network
options         DEVICE_POLLING       # For network adapters.  High # = better                                   
options         HZ=1000              # performance on heavy traffic servers.
options         QUOTA                # Give shell & sys user disk space

options         IPDIVERT             # Use natd for network addr translation
options         IPFIREWALL           # NATD will require this.
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE   # Log to /VAR/LOG/SECURITY by default      
                                     # still add log to given IPFW rule.
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=20  # Stop logging - no flooding

# options       CPU_FASTER_5X86_FPU  # is this for BSD or Windows ? error
# options       CPU_ENABLE_SSE       # same question ? Error on AMD 64



options         SCHED_ULE               # ULE scheduler
options         PREEMPTION              # Enable kernel thread preemption
options         INET                    # InterNETworking
options         SCTP                    # Stream Control Transmission Protocol
options         FFS                     # Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options         SOFTUPDATES             # Enable FFS soft updates support
options         UFS_ACL                 # Support for access control lists
options         UFS_DIRHASH             # Improve performance on big directories
options         UFS_GJOURNAL            # Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
options         MD_ROOT                 # MD is a potential root device
options         NFSCLIENT               # Network Filesystem Client
options         NFSSERVER               # Network Filesystem Server
options         NFSLOCKD                # Network Lock Manager
# options       NFS_ROOT                # NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
options         MSDOSFS                 # MSDOS Filesystem
options         CD9660                  # ISO 9660 Filesystem
options         PROCFS                  # Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options         PSEUDOFS                # Pseudo-filesystem framework
options         GEOM_PART_GPT           # GUID Partition Tables.
options         GEOM_LABEL              # Provides labelization
options         COMPAT_43TTY            # BSD 4.3 TTY compat (sgtty)
options         COMPAT_IA32             # Compatible with i386 binaries ***
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD4         # Compatible with FreeBSD4
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD5         # Compatible with FreeBSD5
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD6         # Compatible with FreeBSD6
options         COMPAT_FREEBSD7         # Compatible with FreeBSD7
options         SCSI_DELAY=5000         # Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options         KTRACE                  # ktrace(1) support
options         STACK                   # stack(9) support
options         SYSVSHM                 # SYSV-style shared memory
options         SYSVMSG                 # SYSV-style message queues
options         SYSVSEM                 # SYSV-style semaphores
options         _KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options         KBD_INSTALL_CDEV        # install a CDEV entry in /dev
options         STOP_NMI                # Stop CPUS using NMI instead of IPI
options         HWPMC_HOOKS             # Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)***
options         AUDIT                   # Security event auditing
options         MAC                     # TrustedBSD MAC Framework ***
# options       KDTRACE_FRAME           # Ensure frames are compiled in
# options       KDTRACE_HOOKS           # Kernel DTrace hooks

# Debugging for use in -current
# options       KDB                     # Enable kernel debugger support.
# options       DDB                     # Support DDB.
# options       GDB                     # Support remote GDB.
# options       INVARIANTS              # Enable calls of extra sanity checking
# options       INVARIANT_SUPPORT       # Extra sanity checks of internal structures, required by INVARIANTS
# options       WITNESS                 # Enable checks to detect deadlocks and cycles
# options       WITNESS_SKIPSPIN        # Don't run witness on spinlocks for speed

# Make an SMP-capable kernel by default
options         SMP                     # Symmetric MultiProcessor Kernel

# CPU frequency control
device          cpufreq

# Bus support.
device          acpi
device          pci

# Floppy drives
device          fdc

# ATA and ATAPI devices
device          ata
device          atadisk         # ATA disk drives
device          ataraid         # ATA RAID drives
device          atapicd         # ATAPI CDROM drives
options         ATA_STATIC_ID   # Static device numbering

# SCSI Controllers

# SCSI peripherals
device          scbus           # SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device          da              # Direct Access (disks)
device          cd              # CD

# RAID controllers interfaced to the SCSI subsystem

# RAID controllers

# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device          atkbdc          # AT keyboard controller
device          atkbd           # AT keyboard
device          psm             # PS/2 mouse
device          kbdmux          # keyboard multiplexer
device          vga             # VGA video card driver

# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device          sc
device          agp             # support several AGP chipsets

# PCCARD (PCMCIA) support
# PCMCIA and cardbus bridge support
device          cbb             # cardbus (yenta) bridge
device          pccard          # PC Card (16-bit) bus
device          cardbus         # CardBus (32-bit) bus

# Serial (COM) ports
device          uart            # Generic UART driver

# Parallel port
# device                ppc


# PCI Ethernet NICs.

# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device          miibus          # MII bus support
device          dc              # DEC/Intel 21143 and various workalikes
device          re              # RealTek 8139C+/8169/8169S/8110S


# ISA Ethernet NICs.  pccard NICs included.

# Wireless NIC cards

# Pseudo devices.
device          loop            # Network loopback
device          random          # Entropy device
device          ether           # Ethernet support
device          pty             # BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys


# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device          bpf             # Berkeley packet filter

# USB support
# device         uhci           # UHCI PCI->USB interface
device          ohci            # OHCI PCI->USB interface
device          ehci            # EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device          usb             # USB Bus (required)
device          umass           # Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da

# USB Serial devices

# USB Ethernet, requires miibus

# FireWire support
device          firewire        # FireWire bus code
device          sbp             # SCSI over FireWire (Requires scbus and da)
device          fwe             # Ethernet over FireWire (non-standard!)
device          fwip            # IP over FireWire (RFC 2734,3146)
device          dcons           # Dumb console driver
device          dcons_crom      # Configuration ROM for dcons


#####################
#####################
#####################
# Firewall
# device          pf
# device          pflog
# device          pfsync

# altq
# options         ALTQ
# options         ALTQ_CBQ        # Class Bases Queuing (CBQ)
# options         ALTQ_RED        # Random Early Detection (RED)
# options         ALTQ_RIO        # RED In/Out
# options         ALTQ_HFSC       # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
# options         ALTQ_PRIQ       # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
# options         ALTQ_NOPCC      # Required for SMP build
```

Custom Kernel:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4146&highlight=custom+kernel

Kernel Config Problem:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4237&highlight=custom+kernel


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 14, 2009)

You have omitted 
	
	



```
device    pass
```
 from your config. Introduce it again into the file:

```
# SCSI peripherals
device          scbus           # SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device          da              # Direct Access (disks)
device          cd              # CD
device          pass
```

USB storage devices are regarded as SCSI interface devices.
You don't need 

```
device      ataraid
options		MD_ROOT
options         NFSCLIENT               # Network Filesystem Client
options         NFSSERVER               # Network Filesystem Server
options         NFSLOCKD
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 17, 2009)

Please don't use GENERIC as an ident for a custom kernel.


----------



## iic2 (Jul 18, 2009)

> ident           GENERIC_64



Hello SirDice.  Were you speaking to me.  All compiler recognize this to be 100% not the same and it is 100% human understandable, this way I know what I am working with when I see it after doing other compile with other computers. I'll do CUSTOM_64, etc just-in-case



> device    pass



Hello Bunyan.  I think you were speaking to me.  I don't have this in my latest configuration.  What is it useful for.  I'll put it back.



> device      ataraid
> options		MD_ROOT
> options         NFSCLIENT               # Network Filesystem Client
> options         NFSSERVER               # Network Filesystem Server
> options         NFSLOCKD



So I can remove all of this just because of pass, is this correct?  ... Thanks


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 18, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> ```
> device     pass
> ```
> Hello Bunyan.  I think you were speaking to me.  I don't have this in my latest configuration.  What is it useful for.  I'll put it back.
> So I can remove all of this just because of pass, is this correct?  ... Thanks



device pass is useful for accessing SCSI devices like USB drives, and 
cdrecord/growiofs .
ataraid is for RAIDs of course.

```
options MD_ROOT
options NFSCLIENT # Network Filesystem Client
options NFSSERVER # Network Filesystem Server
options NFSLOCKD
```
 These options are not necessary for a desktop.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2009)

iic2 said:
			
		

> Hello SirDice.  Were you speaking to me.  All compiler recognize this to be 100% not the same and it is 100% human understandable, this way I know what I am working with when I see it after doing other compile with other computers. I'll do CUSTOM_64, etc just-in-case


Understandable, yes. But also quick to read over and miss. 

I usually use (part of) the hostname as a kernel ident. That makes it easier to distinguish them.


----------



## zeiz (Aug 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bunyan*


> If you plan to rebuild your kernel just throw your dmesg output over here.


Thanks a lot. I'm on 8.0-b2 and my custom kernel looks ok, but usb-flash works unstable. 
I would also appreciate a link to where options and devices could be found with explanation in plain English (if possible


```
# dmesg
FreeBSD 8.0-BETA2 #6: Fri Aug 14 14:50:57 EDT 2009
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz (2394.01-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf24  Stepping = 4
Features=0x3febfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM>
real memory  = 2147483648 (2048 MB)
avail memory = 2095960064 (1998 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <ASUS   P4S333  >
ioapic0 <Version 0.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
acpi0: <ASUS P4S333> on motherboard
acpi0: Overriding SCI Interrupt from IRQ 9 to IRQ 20
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7ff00000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0xe408-0xe40b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <SiS 645 host to AGP bridge> on hostb0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xe7000000-0xe7ffffff,0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff,0xef800000-0xef87ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 2.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ohci0: <SiS 5571 USB controller> mem 0xe6800000-0xe6800fff irq 20 at device 2.2 on pci0
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0: <SiS 5571 USB controller> on ohci0
ohci1: <SiS 5571 USB controller> mem 0xe6000000-0xe6000fff irq 23 at device 2.3 on pci0
ohci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus1: <SiS 5571 USB controller> on ohci1
atapci0: <SiS 961 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xd800-0xd80f at device 2.5 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xa800-0xa81f irq 16 at device 8.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus2: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci0
uhci1: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> port 0xa400-0xa41f irq 17 at device 8.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: <VIA 83C572 USB controller> on uhci1
ehci0: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xe5000000-0xe50000ff irq 18 at device 8.2 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus4: EHCI version 0.95
usbus4: <VIA VT6202 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcm0: <Creative EMU10K1> port 0xa000-0xa01f irq 17 at device 9.0 on pci0
pcm0: <Cirrus Logic CS4297A AC97 Codec>
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
de0: <Digital 21041 Ethernet> port 0x9400-0x947f mem 0xe4800000-0xe480007f irq 18 at device 10.0 on pci0
de0: SMC 21041 [10Mb/s] pass 2.1
de0: WARNING: using obsoleted if_watchdog interface
de0: Ethernet address: 00:e0:29:25:71:4d
de0: [ITHREAD]
xl0: <3Com 3c905B-TX Fast Etherlink XL> port 0x9000-0x907f mem 0xe4000000-0xe400007f irq 19 at device 11.0 on pci0
miibus0: <MII bus> on xl0
xlphy0: <3Com internal media interface> PHY 24 on miibus0
xlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
xl0: Ethernet address: 00:10:5a:80:a8:ef
xl0: [ITHREAD]
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x73 irq 8 on acpi0
fdc1: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f2-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc1: [FILTER]
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xcc000-0xcffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
fdc0: No FDOUT register!
ppc0: parallel port not found.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2394008416 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad0: 238475MB <Seagate ST3250620A 3.AAE> at ata0-master UDMA100
ad1: 38172MB <MAXTOR 6L040J2 AR1.0500> at ata0-slave UDMA100
acd0: DVDR <SONY DVD RW DRU-840A/SS01> at ata1-master UDMA66
GEOM: ad0s1: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s).
ugen0.1: <SiS> at usbus0
uhub0: <SiS OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
GEOM: ad0s2: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,63s).
uhub0: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ugen1.1: <SiS> at usbus1
uhub1: <SiS OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ugen2.1: <VIA> at usbus2
uhub2: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
Root mount waiting for: usbus4 usbus3 usbus2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen3.1: <VIA> at usbus3
uhub3: <VIA UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub3: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen4.1: <VIA> at usbus4
uhub4: <VIA EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Root mount waiting for: usbus4
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s1a
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x04f9> at usbus2
ulpt0: <vendor 0x04f9 product 0x0111, class 0/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 2> on usbus2
ulpt0: using bi-directional mode
ugen3.2: <vendor 0x046d> at usbus3
#
```


----------



## zeiz (Aug 16, 2009)

kldstat, just in case.

```
# kldstat -v
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1   29 0xc0400000 56ba3c   kernel (/boot/kernel/kernel)
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		160 msgrcv
		169 __semctl
		168 semget
		167 semop
		157 freebsd7_msgctl
		165 semsys
		164 freebsd7___semctl
		158 msgsys
		163 msgctl
		162 msgget
		176 shmsys
		175 freebsd7_shmctl
		174 shmat
		173 shmctl
		172 shmdt
		171 shmget
		161 msgsnd
		180 loop
		152 elf32
		235 linuxelf
		234 linuxaout
		153 shell
		136 pseudofs
		179 if_gif
		182 igmp
		181 if_tun
		159 sysvmsg
		177 sem
		166 sysvsem
		170 sysvshm
		151 cd9660
		134 msdosfs
		186 linsysfs
		185 linprocfs
		133 devfs
		135 procfs
		183 ufs
		146 ext2fs
		33 ata
		25 cam
		30 ada
		31 da
		26 xpt
		29 cd
		145 g_part_mbr
		144 g_part_gpt
		143 g_part_ebr
		142 g_part_bsd
		32 pass
		28 probe
		27 aprobe
		48 pci/ata_ite
		112 random
		111 pci/ppc
		110 isa/ppc
		109 ppbus/ppi
		47 pci/ata_intel
		108 ppc/ppbus
		107 pci/vgapci
		106 pci/pcib
		105 pcib/pci
		46 pci/ata_highpoint
		45 pci/ata_cyrix
		44 pci/ata_cypress
		43 pci/ata_cenatek
		42 pci/ata_ati
		41 pci/ata_amd
		104 pci/isab
		103 pci/ignore_pci
		102 pci/hostb
		101 pci/fixup_pci
		100 pci/eisab
		99 null
		98 miibus/xmphy
		97 miibus/ukphy
		154 cpu/cpufreq
		96 miibus/truephy
		95 miibus/tlphy
		94 miibus/tdkphy
		93 miibus/smcphy
		92 miibus/ruephy
		91 miibus/rlphy
		90 miibus/rgephy
		89 miibus/qsphy
		88 miibus/pnaphy
		87 miibus/nsphyter
		86 miibus/nsphy
		85 miibus/nsgphy
		84 miibus/mlphy
		83 miibus/lxtphy
		82 miibus/jmphy
		81 miibus/ip1000phy
		150 isa/pnp
		149 isa/orm
		80 miibus/inphy
		148 isab/isa
		147 eisab/isa
		79 miibus/icsphy
		78 miibus/gentbi
		77 miibus/xlphy
		76 miibus/e1000phy
		75 miibus/ciphy
		74 miibus/brgphy
		73 miibus/bmtphy
		72 miibus/axphy
		71 miibus/atphy
		70 miibus/amphy
		69 miibus/acphy
		68 mem
		40 pci/ata_adaptec
		39 pci/ata_ali
		243 isa/vga
		38 pci/ata_acard
		242 isa/sc
		241 isa/atrtc
		240 acpi/atrtc
		37 pci/ata_ahci
		239 legacy/pir
		34 isa/ata
		66 eisa/mainboard
		238 legacy/pcib
		237 isa/pcibus_pnp
		236 pci/pcibios_pcib
		65 eisab/eisa
		233 isa/pmtimer
		232 nexus/npx
		231 isa/npxisa
		230 acpi/npxisa
		229 isa/atdma
		228 acpi/atdma
		227 legacy/isa
		64 legacy/eisa
		226 isa/attimer
		225 acpi/attimer
		63 pci/de
		224 isa/atpic
		223 acpi/atpic
		62 cpu/ichss
		36 pci/atapci
		61 ata/acd
		222 root/nexus
		221 nexus/ram
		220 isa/sysresource
		35 atapci/ata
		219 legacy/mptable_pcib
		218 pci/mptable_pcib
		60 ata/ad
		59 pci/ata_via
		58 pci/ata_sis
		132 pci/xl
		131 xl/miibus
		130 watchdog
		57 pci/ata_sii
		129 uhub/ums
		128 uhub/ukbd
		56 pci/ata_serverworks
		217 nexus/legacy
		216 legacy/cpu
		127 uhub/ulpt
		126 usbus/uhub
		125 uhub/uhub
		215 pci/ioapic
		214 nexus/apic
		55 pci/ata_promise
		54 pci/ata_nvidia
		53 pci/ata_netcell
		52 pci/ata_national
		124 uhub/usb_linux
		123 uhub/umass
		213 isa/pnpbios
		212 cpu/smist
		211 cpu/powernow
		210 cpu/p4tcc
		209 cpu/hwpstate
		51 pci/ata_micron
		208 cpu/est
		207 scrndr-vga
		206 scterm-scteken
		205 io
		204 isa/fdc
		203 acpi/fdc
		202 fdc/fd
		122 ohci/usbus
		121 uhci/usbus
		120 ehci/usbus
		201 atkbdc/psm
		200 isa/psmcpnp
		199 acpi/psmcpnp
		119 at91_udp/usbus
		198 isa/atkbdc
		197 acpi/atkbdc
		196 atkbdc/atkbd
		195 hostb/agp_via
		194 hostb/agp_sis
		193 hostb/agp_nvidia
		192 hostb/agp_intel
		191 vgapci/agp_i810
		190 hostb/agp_ati
		189 hostb/agp_amd64
		188 hostb/agp_amd
		187 hostb/agp_ali
		118 uss820/usbus
		117 pci/uhci
		116 pci/ohci
		115 pci/ehci
		50 pci/ata_marvell
		114 pci/uart
		113 isa/uart
		49 pci/ata_jmicron
		140 g_label
		139 g_vfs
		137 g_dev
		67 g_md
		141 g_part
		155 rootbus
		156 firmware
		138 g_disk
		184 g_class
		178 ether
 2    1 0xc096c000 8948     snd_emu10k1.ko (/boot/kernel/snd_emu10k1.ko)
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		 4 pci/snd_emu10k1
		 3 pci/emujoy
 3    3 0xc0975000 566b0    sound.ko (/boot/kernel/sound.ko)
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		 2 midi
		 1 sound
 4    1 0xc09cc000 70314    acpi.ko (/boot/kernel/acpi.ko)
	Contains modules:
		Id Name
		24 root/nexus_acpi
		23 cpu/acpi_throttle
		22 acpi/acpi_smbat
		21 cpu/acpi_perf
		20 acpi/acpi_lid
		19 acpi/acpi_hpet
		18 acpi/acpi_ec
		17 acpi/cpu
		16 acpi/acpi_cmbat
		15 acpi/acpi_acad
		14 acpi/acpi_tz
		13 acpi/acpi_pci_link
		12 acpi/acpi_timer
		11 acpi/acpi_sysresource
		10 pci/acpi_pcib
		 9 acpi/acpi_pcib
		 8 pcib/acpi_pci
		 7 acpi/acpi_isab
		 6 acpi/acpi_button
		 5 nexus/acpi
#
```


----------



## Bunyan (Aug 16, 2009)

Please, post the /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/GENERIC file for 8-CURRENT-BETA2
Have a look at /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/NOTES and /usr/src/sys/conf/NOTES
for extra documentation in "plain English"


----------



## zeiz (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you. 
I have usb2.0 pci card and it's "?" for me because it's shown as 3 controllers: 2 are usb1.1 and only one is usb2.0. Flash looks always sits on usbbus3 which is slow and not on usbbus4 as supposed to.
I also have beta bios (last one for this mobo, it enables usb in bios) and I have message while booting, a kind of "PLBK...invalid block"
I'm attaching text file GENERIC due to it's too long (14000 char) for inserting. Here is pciconf instead if it could be useful.

```
$ pciconf -l -v
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x80781043 chip=0x06451039 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'Host-to-PCI Bridge (SiS 645)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:	class=0x060400 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00011039 rev=0x00 hdr=0x01
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP) (SiS760)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-PCI
isab0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x060100 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00081039 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'SiS PCI to ISA Bridge (LPC Bridge)'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
ohci0@pci0:0:2:2:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x807a1043 chip=0x70011039 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'SiS5597/8 Universal Serial Bus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ohci1@pci0:0:2:3:	class=0x0c0310 card=0x807a1043 chip=0x70011039 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'SiS5597/8 Universal Serial Bus Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
atapci0@pci0:0:2:5:	class=0x010180 card=0x807a1043 chip=0x55131039 rev=0xd0 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Silicon Integrated Systems (SiS)'
    device     = 'PATA Controller (All SIS SouthBridge)'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
uhci0@pci0:0:8:0:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x12340925 chip=0x30381106 rev=0x50 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (All VIA Chipsets)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
uhci1@pci0:0:8:1:	class=0x0c0300 card=0x12340925 chip=0x30381106 rev=0x50 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (All VIA Chipsets)'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
ehci0@pci0:0:8:2:	class=0x0c0320 card=0x12340925 chip=0x31041106 rev=0x51 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'VT6202/12 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
pcm0@pci0:0:9:0:	class=0x040100 card=0x80221102 chip=0x00021102 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Technology LTD.'
    device     = 'Sound Blaster Live! (Also Live! 5.1) - OEM from DELL - CT4780 (CT5880DCQ)'
    class      = multimedia
    subclass   = audio
emujoy0@pci0:0:9:1:	class=0x098000 card=0x00201102 chip=0x70021102 rev=0x07 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Creative Technology LTD.'
    device     = 'GamePort (EMU10000)'
    class      = input device
de0@pci0:0:10:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00141011 rev=0x21 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Digital Equipment Corporation'
    device     = 'DecChip 21041 "Tulip Plus" Ethernet Adapter'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
xl0@pci0:0:11:0:	class=0x020000 card=0x905510b7 chip=0x905510b7 rev=0x30 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = '3COM Corp, Networking Division'
    device     = 'Fast Etherlink 10/100 PCI TX NIC (3C905-TX)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x51131462 chip=0x020110de rev=0xa3 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Nvidia Corp'
    device     = 'GeForce3 Ti200 [NV20.1]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
$
```


----------



## zeiz (Aug 16, 2009)

sorry, I couldn't send Generic with previous message :"Invalid file" -?


----------



## Bunyan (Aug 16, 2009)

```
cpu		I686_CPU
ident		GENERIC
# To statically compile in device wiring instead of /boot/device.hints
#hints		"GENERIC.hints"		# Default places to look for devices.
# Use the following to compile in values accessible to the kernel
# through getenv() (or kenv(1) in userland). The format of the file
# is 'variable=value', see kenv(1)
# env		"GENERIC.env"
options 	SCHED_ULE		# ULE scheduler
options 	PREEMPTION		# Enable kernel thread preemption
options 	INET			# InterNETworking
options 	FFS			# Berkeley Fast Filesystem
options 	SOFTUPDATES		# Enable FFS soft updates support
options 	UFS_ACL			# Support for access control lists
#options 	UFS_DIRHASH		# Improve performance on big directories
options 	UFS_GJOURNAL		# Enable gjournal-based UFS journaling
#options 	MD_ROOT			# MD is a potential root device
#options 	NFSCLIENT		# Network Filesystem Client
#options 	NFSSERVER		# Network Filesystem Server
#options 	NFSLOCKD		# Network Lock Manager
#options 	NFS_ROOT		# NFS usable as /, requires NFSCLIENT
options 	MSDOSFS			# MSDOS Filesystem
options 	CD9660			# ISO 9660 Filesystem
options 	PROCFS			# Process filesystem (requires PSEUDOFS)
options 	PSEUDOFS		# Pseudo-filesystem framework
options 	GEOM_PART_GPT		# GUID Partition Tables.
options 	GEOM_LABEL		# Provides labelization
options 	COMPAT_43TTY		# BSD 4.3 TTY compat (sgtty)
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD4		# Compatible with FreeBSD4
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD5		# Compatible with FreeBSD5
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD6		# Compatible with FreeBSD6
options 	COMPAT_FREEBSD7		# Compatible with FreeBSD7
options 	SCSI_DELAY=5000		# Delay (in ms) before probing SCSI
options 	KTRACE			# ktrace(1) support
options 	STACK			# stack(9) support
options 	SYSVSHM			# SYSV-style shared memory
options 	SYSVMSG			# SYSV-style message queues
options 	SYSVSEM			# SYSV-style semaphores
options 	P1003_1B_SEMAPHORES	# POSIX-style semaphores
options 	_KPOSIX_PRIORITY_SCHEDULING # POSIX P1003_1B real-time extensions
options 	PRINTF_BUFR_SIZE=128	# Prevent printf output being interspersed.
options 	KBD_INSTALL_CDEV	# install a CDEV entry in /dev
options 	HWPMC_HOOKS		# Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4)
options 	AUDIT			# Security event auditing
options 	MAC			# TrustedBSD MAC Framework
options		FLOWTABLE		# per-cpu routing cache
#options 	KDTRACE_HOOKS		# Kernel DTrace hooks

# Debugging for use in -current
#options 	KDB			# Enable kernel debugger support.
#options 	DDB			# Support DDB.
#options 	GDB			# Support remote GDB.
#options 	INVARIANTS		# Enable calls of extra sanity checking
#options 	INVARIANT_SUPPORT	# Extra sanity checks of internal structures, required by INVARIANTS
#options 	WITNESS			# Enable checks to detect deadlocks and cycles
#options 	WITNESS_SKIPSPIN	# Don't run witness on spinlocks for speed
# CPU frequency control
device		cpufreq
# Bus support.
device		acpi
device		eisa
device		pci
# Floppy drives
device		fdc
# ATA and ATAPI devices
device		ata
device		atadisk		# ATA disk drives
device		atapicd		# ATAPI CDROM drives
device		atapifd		# ATAPI floppy drives
# SCSI peripherals
device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for SCSI)
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct SCSI access)
# atkbdc0 controls both the keyboard and the PS/2 mouse
device		atkbdc		# AT keyboard controller
device		atkbd		# AT keyboard
device		psm		# PS/2 mouse
device		kbdmux		# keyboard multiplexer
device		vga		# VGA video card driver
device		splash		# Splash screen and screen saver support
# syscons is the default console driver, resembling an SCO console
device		sc
device		agp		# support several AGP chipsets
# Add suspend/resume support for the i8254.
device		pmtimer
# Parallel port
device		ppc
device		ppbus		# Parallel port bus (required)
device		lpt		# Printer
device		plip		# TCP/IP over parallel
device		ppi		# Parallel port interface device
# PCI Ethernet NICs.
device		de		# DEC/Intel DC21x4x (``Tulip'')
# PCI Ethernet NICs that use the common MII bus controller code.
# NOTE: Be sure to keep the 'device miibus' line in order to use these NICs!
device		miibus		# MII bus supportabit Ethernet
device		xl		# 3Com 3c90x (``Boomerang'', ``Cyclone'')
# Pseudo devices.
device		loop		# Network loopback
device		random		# Entropy device
device		ether		# Ethernet support
device		pty		# BSD-style compatibility pseudo ttys
device		md		# Memory "disks"
# The `bpf' device enables the Berkeley Packet Filter.
# Be aware of the administrative consequences of enabling this!
# Note that 'bpf' is required for DHCP.
device		bpf		# Berkeley packet filter
# USB support
device		uhci		# UHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ohci		# OHCI PCI->USB interface
device		ehci		# EHCI PCI->USB interface (USB 2.0)
device		usb		# USB Bus (required)
device		uhid		# "Human Interface Devices"
device		ulpt		# Printer
device		umass		# Disks/Mass storage - Requires scbus and da
device		ums		# Mouse
device 		ugen
```

Change 

```
ident    GENERIC
```
to whatever name you want.


----------



## zeiz (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you. Please clear for me do I (user) need these:


```
options KTRACE # ktrace(1) support *debuging for developers
options STACK # stack(9) support   *debuging for developers

options HWPMC_HOOKS # Necessary kernel hooks for hwpmc(4) (read man but no clue)

options FLOWTABLE # per-cpu routing cache (I have 1 processor)

device atapifd # ATAPI floppy drives (I have regular floppy)

device atkbdc # AT keyboard controller (I have ATX, ps2)
device atkbd # AT keyboard

device kbdmux # keyboard multiplexer (I have 1 keyboard)
device uhid # "Human Interface Devices" (seems I don't use such devices)

[color="Red"]#[/color] options UFS_DIRHASH # Improve performance on big directories
*if I had 4GB of RAM would it make sense to keep this option?
Anyway i386 doesn't use all 4GB.
```

that's how I understand so far, sorry if I mixed things

Also you have some options that is not in GENERIC:

```
options         SC_NORM_ATTR=(FG_GREEN|BG_BLACK)
options		SC_NORM_REV_ATTR=(FG_YELLOW|BG_GREEN)
options		SC_KERNEL_CONS_ATTR=(FG_RED|BG_BLACK)
options		SC_KERNEL_CONS_REV_ATTR=(FG_BLACK|BG_RED)
options		SC_PIXEL_MODE
options		VGA_WIDTH90
options		VESA
```
Since NVidia doesn't provide a driver for -CURRENT I use nv or vesa and looks like vesa runs better on my machine than nv. Does
those options improve vesa behavior? 

```
options		COMPAT_AOUT
```
- what it's for?
Last thing: to understand your config better could you give an idea what h/w do you have?
Thank you very much.


----------



## Bunyan (Aug 17, 2009)

```
options         SC_NORM_ATTR=(FG_GREEN|BG_BLACK)
options		SC_NORM_REV_ATTR=(FG_YELLOW|BG_GREEN)
options		SC_KERNEL_CONS_ATTR=(FG_RED|BG_BLACK)
options		SC_KERNEL_CONS_REV_ATTR=(FG_BLACK|BG_RED)
options		SC_PIXEL_MODE
options		VGA_WIDTH90
options		VESA
```

Well, these options are for those who like the system console.
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/4040/portsnap2.png
VESA is not for Xorg. It is for better resolution of console fonts!

```
options KTRACE # ktrace(1) support *debuging for developers
options STACK # stack(9) support *debuging for developers
```
If you are a kernel developer, decide for yourself, to leave them or not.


```
options		COMPAT_AOUT
```

It is for Linux compatibility
This my *dmesg*:

```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE #0: Thu Aug 13 18:07:36 EEST 2009
    root@fbsd72:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.00GHz (1993.54-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf27  Stepping = 7
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4400<CNXT-ID,xTPR>
real memory  = 1073217536 (1023 MB)
avail memory = 1036771328 (988 MB)
acpi0: <PTLTD   RSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xc2000000-0xc2ffffff,0xe0000000-0xe7ffffff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci1
nvidia0: <GeForce2 MX/MX 400> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
vgapci0: child nvidia0 requested pci_enable_io
nvidia0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
nvidia0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-A> port 0x1800-0x181f irq 11 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
usb0: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
usb0: USB revision 1.0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb0
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci1: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-B> port 0x1820-0x183f irq 10 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
usb1: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
usb1: USB revision 1.0
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhci2: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-C> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 5 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
usb2: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
usb2: USB revision 1.0
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb2
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ehci0: <Intel 82801DB/L/M (ICH4) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xc0000000-0xc00003ff irq 9 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2
usb3: <Intel 82801DB/L/M (ICH4) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
fxp0: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) Pro/100 VE Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x203f mem 0xc4000000-0xc4000fff irq 11 at device 8.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on fxp0
inphy0: <i82562EM 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
inphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
fxp0: Ethernet address: 00:09:6b:a6:b7:28
fxp0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH4 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1860-0x186f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 31.3 (no driver attached)
pci0: <multimedia, audio> at device 31.5 (no driver attached)
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: _CRT value is absurd, ignored (6280.3C)
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcb7ff,0xcb800-0xcc7ff,0xcc800-0xcd7ff,0xe0000-0xeffff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
ppc0: <Parallel port> at port 0x378-0x37f irq 7 on isa0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/8 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
ppbus0: [ITHREAD]
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
ppc0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
ums0: <Logitech Optical USB Mouse, class 0/0, rev 2.00/3.40, addr 2> on uhub0
ums0: 3 buttons and Z dir.
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1993543468 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ad0: 38162MB <IC35L040AVVA07 0 VA2OA52A> at ata0-master UDMA100
acd0: CDRW <IOMEGA CDRW64892EXT3-B/6OP1> at ata1-master UDMA33
acd1: DVDR <Optiarc DVD RW AD-5200A/1.01> at ata1-slave UDMA66
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): NOT READY asc:3a,0
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): Medium not present
(probe0:ata1:0:0:0): Unretryable error
(probe1:ata1:0:1:0): TEST UNIT READY. CDB: 0 0 0 0 0 0 
(probe1:ata1:0:1:0): CAM Status: SCSI Status Error
(probe1:ata1:0:1:0): SCSI Status: Check Condition
(probe1:ata1:0:1:0): NOT READY asc:3a,0
(probe1:ata1:0:1:0): Medium not present
(probe1:ata1:0:1:0): Unretryable error
acd0: FAILURE - INQUIRY ILLEGAL REQUEST asc=0x24 ascq=0x00 
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <IOMEGA CDRW64892EXT3-B 6OP1> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 33.000MB/s transfers
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
cd1 at ata1 bus 0 target 1 lun 0
cd1: <Optiarc DVD RW AD-5200A 1.01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd1: 66.000MB/s transfers
cd1: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s2a
```

NVIDIA GeForce (32 Mb)


----------



## zeiz (Aug 17, 2009)

I do like console and I type "10/blind" though I know very littly but I appreciate a chance to learn. For example this vesa driver probably requires those options in kernel.
Well, thank you very much and all the best!


----------



## hermit (Dec 22, 2009)

well my *dmesg:*

```
$ dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009
    root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.26GHz (2259.34-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0xf25  Stepping = 5
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x4400<CNXT-ID,xTPR>
real memory  = 268435456 (256 MB)
avail memory = 239579136 (228 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <AMIINT INTEL845>
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <AMIINT INTEL845> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xd0000000-0xd7ffffff,0xdff80000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel 82845M (845M GMCH) SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: detected 8060k stolen memory
agp0: aperture size is 128M
uhci0: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-A> port 0xe400-0xe41f irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: [ITHREAD]
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-A> on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-B> port 0xe800-0xe81f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: [ITHREAD]
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-B> on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-C> port 0xec00-0xec1f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: [ITHREAD]
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus2: <Intel 82801DB (ICH4) USB controller USB-C> on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801DB/L/M (ICH4) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xdff7bc00-0xdff7bfff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <Intel 82801DB/L/M (ICH4) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
rl0: <RealTek 8139 10/100BaseTX> port 0xcc00-0xccff mem 0xdfdfff00-0xdfdfffff irq 17 at device 10.0 on pci3
miibus0: <MII bus> on rl0
rlphy0: <RealTek internal media interface> PHY 0 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
rl0: Ethernet address: 00:0b:6a:d3:9b:36
rl0: [ITHREAD]
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH4 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xfc00-0xfc0f at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata0: [ITHREAD]
ata1: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata1: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <Intel ICH4 (82801DB)> port 0xd800-0xd8ff,0xd400-0xd43f mem 0xdff7ba00-0xdff7bbff,0xdff7b900-0xdff7b9ff irq 17 at device 31.5 on pci0
pcm0: [ITHREAD]
pcm0: <C-Media Electronics CMI9761 AC97 Codec>
pci0: <simple comms, generic modem> at device 31.6 (no driver attached)
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f2-0x3f3,0x3f4-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
fdc0: [FILTER]
fd0: <1440-KB 3.5" drive> on fdc0 drive 0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart0: [FILTER]
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77b irq 7 drq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/9 bytes threshold
ppc0: [ITHREAD]
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
plip0: <PLIP network interface> on ppbus0
plip0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: [ITHREAD]
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
atkbd0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: [ITHREAD]
psm0: model IntelliMouse, device ID 3
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
p4tcc0: <CPU Frequency Thermal Control> on cpu0
pmtimer0 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2259344324 Hz quality 800
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ad0: 78533MB <Hitachi HDS728080PLAT20 PF2OA21B> at ata0-master UDMA100
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
acd0: CDRW <HL-DT-ST GCE-8526B/1.04> at ata0-slave UDMA33
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
GEOM: ad0: partition 1 does not start on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad0: partition 1 does not end on a track boundary.
GEOM: ad0s3: geometry does not match label (255h,63s != 16h,255s).
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
Root mount waiting for: usbus3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ad0s3a
rl0: link state changed to UP
drm0: <Intel i845G GMCH> on vgapci0
vgapci0: child drm0 requested pci_enable_busmaster
info: [drm] AGP at 0xd0000000 128MB
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730
drm0: [ITHREAD]
$
```


----------



## hermit (Dec 23, 2009)

Bunyan said:
			
		

> If you plan to rebuild your kernel just throw your *dmesg* output over here



take u word for it...


----------

